# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Suche Surfspots in Bremen - Cux

## Briebert87

Moin Zusammen,
Ich brauch unbedingt ein paar coole Spots in Bremen bis Cuxhaven wo ich Windsurfen kann und am besten wo ich auch mit meinem Ducato stehen kann. Sahlenburg kenn ich schon, einfach zu wenig Platz *grins*

Dieses stndige fahren an die Ostsee ist fr oftmals nur 1-2 Tage anstrengend. 

Freue mich ber jeden Tipp.

Gru Flo

----------


## surf_40

Eckwarderhrne. . .  immer sehr cool

Wremen und Dorum je nach Geschmack, kostet aber

----------


## Briebert87

> Eckwarderhrne. . .  immer sehr cool
> 
> Wremen und Dorum je nach Geschmack, kostet aber



Eckwarderhrne am Campingplatz? Wie komm ich zu den Spots, kleinen Anhaltspunkt bitte  :Smile:  
Was fr Bedingungen hab ich da und in Wremen/Dorum (Stehrevier, Flachw., Welle,etc.)?

----------


## tobsen

Wremen ist MonsterKabbel bei Wind und oft ohne Wasser. Hast du keine Karte in der Saison, is der Spass teurer als nach Irland zu fliegen. wend dich mal an die Jungs vom Kiteclub wremen ???? sind nette Menschen und knnen dir Info*s + Mitrgliedschaft im Verein bieten..... billiger. 
War zumindest frher so.

In Dorum gibts nen Surfverein ber die bekommst du auch gnstig ne Saisonkarte... Ebenfalls nett und hilfsbereit. 

Ansonsten schmeisst dein Zeug am Ochsenturm ins Wasser, kost nix is aber nur so halblegal, zwischen BHV und Wremen. Eckwarder gibts auch Wasser wenn Ebbe ist, zumindest am Priel....

bei Sd, sofern mich meine Errinnerung nicht trgt, geht Wilhelmshafen Sdstrand....

In Bremen.... Unisee.....scheisse

am besten wre natrlich wegziehen...  :Smile: 

best regards Tobi

----------


## KnippKopp

Moin Flo!

Da wir noch am Anfang unserer "Surfkarriere" stehen, dsen wir mit unserem Jumper gern mal nach Hde am Dmmer-See. (Entsprechender Wind vorausgesetzt)

Ist von Bremen nur ne knappe Stunde, komplettes Stehrevier und der WoMo-Stellplatz ist wirklich nett!


Beste Gre aus der Nachbarschaft

Tim

----------


## Briebert87

Wie ich dem entnehme ist es besser einem Club beizutreten wenn es die Nordsee betrifft.
Danke fr eure Tipps und tim vielleicht sieht man sich da. Bei welcher Richtung ist es am Besten?

Gru Flo

----------


## FreundDerSonne

Moin,

aus meiner Sicht wurden eine Menge Spots ausgelassen. Hier mal eine komplette Auflistung:

Otterndorf, von Bremen ca. 120 km, gezeitenunabhngig, keine Kurtaxe, Parkplatz und WC vorhanden. Beste Windrichtung: NW, N
Kleine Wellen bei Hochwasser, flach bei Niedrigwasser. Elbfahrwasser beachten.

Grimmershrner Bucht,  von Bremen ca. 120 km, ca. 4 Stunden vor und nach Hochwasser, keine Kurtaxe. Beste Windrichtung: NO, O
Alternative fr Ost. Elbfahrwasser verluft dicht am Spot. Weiter drauen Strmung. Im Hafenbecken auf der Nordseite des Spots darf nicht gesurft werden.

Sahlenburg, sollte allen bekannt sein. Kurtaxe, viele Kiter, Kabbel - bis auf 30 min vor Ebbe  :Frown: 

Spieka-Neufeld, von Bremen ca. 95 km. Ich war noch nie dort. Vermutlich keine Kurtaxe und hnlich wie Dorum. Wahrscheinlich interessant zum Freestlyen, da es bei Hochwasser eine kleine Bucht zu geben scheint.

Dorum, von Bremen ca. 85 km, Pril 2. bis 4. Stunde vor und nach Hochwasser fahrbar, in der Saison Kurtaxe, Parkplatz und WC vorhanden. Beste Windrichtung: SW
Der Pril ist klein und wird von Speed-Surfern genutzt. Als Freestyler fhlt man sich dort nicht so willkommen, aber egal  :Smile: . Bei Hochwasser und SW gibt es Molen, hinter denen es Flachwasser gibt, allerdings ist das Wasser dahinter nicht so tief. Der Spot ist deutlich weniger berlaufen als Sahlenburg.

Wremen, von Bremen ca. 80 km, Groe Kiterszene und horrende Kurtaxe, 2 Stunden vor und nach Hochwasser fahrbar. Kleiner Pril vorhanden. Meistens ziehmlich kabbelig. Wenn man weit raus fhrt wird das Wasser aber etwas ruhiger. Windrichtung: S bis NW 

Sandstedt, von Bremen ca. 45 Km, geht 3 Stunden vor und nach Hochwasser (Hochwasser Messstation Brake checken!), keine Kurtaxe. Parkplatz vorhanden. Beste Windrichtung: SW bis NW.
Der Spot ist sehr Big und nur bei Sturm eine Alternative, wenn man nicht weit fahren will.

Burhave, von Bremen ca. 75 km, gezeitenunabhngig, keine Kurtaxe, Parkplatz hinterm Deich und WC vorhanden. Beste Windrichtung: NW und O
Bei Hochwasser sehr kabbelig, bei Ebbe gibt es einen Pril der durchgngig befahren werden kann. Zwischen Hoch- und Niedrigwasser starke Strmung landwrts.

Fedderwardersiel, von Bremen ca. 75 km, gezeitenunabhngig, keine Kurtaxe, Parkplatz vorhanden. Beste Windrichtung: NO.
Die Alternative fr Ostwind. Der Pril ist durchgngig befahrbar. Bei Hochwasser Kabbel.

Eckwarderhrne, von Bremen ca. 85 km, gezeitenunabhngig, keine Kurtaxe, Parkplatz vorhanden. Beste Windrichtung: SW.
Fahrbar bei S, SW, W, NW, N. Ein wirklicher Allroundspot, eigentlich immer fahrbar. Bei Hochwasser gibt es einen von Molen geschtzten Bereich. Eine Mole ist bei Hochwasser unterwasser. Fragt vorher wo sie lang luft oder guckt bei Google Maps  :Wink:  Zwei Stunden vor und nach Niedrigwasser liegt drauen eine Sandbank frei. Dort hat man perfektes Flachwasser. Insgesamt ist es nicht so kabbelig wie an vielen anderen Spots.

Hooksiel, von Bremen ca. 110 km, gezeitenunabhngig, geringe Kurtaxe, Parkplatz vorhanden. Beste Windrichtung: NW.
Bei Ebbe gibt es einen Pril in der Schweinebucht. Sonst muss man auf die Jade ausweichen. Bei Hochwasser und viel Wind kann es in der Schweinebucht sehr kabbelig werden.

Auf den meinsten Parkpltzen muss Parkgebhr gezahlt werden. Die Spots in Butjadingen sind zwar dicht dran, aber von Bremen aus fhrt man auch ca. eine Stunde, da es ab dem Wesertunnel ber Landstrae geht. Bei den Angaben "keine Kurtaxe" bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Das heit nur, dass ich dort noch nie welche gezahlt habe. Die Entfernungsangaben sind nur grobe Richtwerte.
Unter "gezeitenunabhngig" verstehe ich, dass der Spot bei Ebbe irgendwie surfbar ist. Bei Ebbe sind etwas lngerer Fuwege durch's Watt nicht auszuschlieen. 
Alles in allem denke ich, von Bremen aus hat man gute Mglichkeiten zu surfen, wenn man wei, wo was geht.

----------


## Briebert87

Hey Freund der Sonne...Viel Dank fr deine ausfhrlichen Tipp  vielleicht sehen wir uns ja bei dem ein oder anderen Spot.

----------


## Cajun

Mir wurde neulich von einem Freund der Grambker Sportparksee empfohlen. Dort msste es bei W NW N funktionieren, da der Wind dann recht frei einfallen kann. Und du bist tideunabhngig. Von HB ca. 20 km Fahrt.
Hat dort schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Theoretisch gibt es auch noch den Unisee, aber dort war ich nur 2x am spten Nachmittag bei ungnstiger Tide und vorhergesagtem guten Wind. Sehr big, viel Abdeckung. Nicht empfehlenswert.

----------


## FreundDerSonne

Ja, der Sportparksee geht bei den genannten Windrichtungen gut. Viel besser als der Unisee, die fahrt lohnt sich auf jeden fall. Eigentlich ist der See perfekt zum freeriden. Bei mehr Wind (> 5bft) wird es dort aber auch big. Ist halt ein Binnenspot.

----------


## coastglider

> Moin,
> 
> aus meiner Sicht wurden eine Menge Spots ausgelassen. Hier mal eine komplette Auflistung:
> 
> Otterndorf, von Bremen ca. 120 km, gezeitenunabhngig, keine Kurtaxe, Parkplatz und WC vorhanden. Beste Windrichtung: NW, N
> Kleine Wellen bei Hochwasser, flach bei Niedrigwasser
> 
> Sahlenburg, sollte allen bekannt sein. Kurtaxe, viele Kiter, Kabbel - bis auf 30 min vor Ebbe 
> 
> ...




Sorry , warst du tatschlich schonmal in Otterndorf ?
Otterndorf ist sicher nicht gezeitenunabhngig , es seih denn du schleppstst dein Material quer durchs Watt.

----------


## FreundDerSonne

Ja ich war schon fters in Otterndorf und bin auch bei Ebbe gesurft. Sicherlich ist "gezeitenunabhngig" eine Definitionsfrage, was ich mal in den Post mit aufgenommen hab - danke fr den Hinweis. Gezeitenunabhngig heit fr mich alles, wo man bei Niedrigwasser irgendwie surfen kann. Unter Umstnden dann halt mit kurzer Finne und Wattwanderung  :Smile: 
Mein Tip: guckt euch die Satelitenfotos bei Google Maps an. Die sind bei einem sehr niedrigen Wasserstand gemacht worden. Dort kann man erahnen, wie weit es bei Ebbe zu fu durch's Watt ist.

----------


## Lionritter

Hi zusammen!

Meint ihr, diesen Freitag knnte was gehen von Bremen aus? Schillig vielleicht oder Cuxhaven? Weiter sdlich drfte zu wenig Wind sein.

Wind ist ja SSO vorausgesagt, kann man da fahren und wo am besten?
SO-Wind wurd ja bisher leider noch bei keinem Spot als gute Windrichtung beschrieben :-(

Hat jemand Lust, von Bremen aus mitzufahren?

----------


## jonas

Moin, kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob Schullig gezeitenabhngig ist, bzw. wann man da noch fahren kann. Und die Bedingungen wren auch noch klasse. 
Gru Jonas

----------

